# 2015 Chevrolet Cruze and Opel Astra Owner Manuals



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just found this 2015 OPEL ASTRA Owner's Manual


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added the 2015 Canadian Chevrolet Cruze Owner's Manual


----------



## burbigo (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi, thanks for sharing this really nice manual !

Links deleted


----------

